# Drucker antwortet nicht!



## zwilling72 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mir mit Hilfe des Forums meinen ersten Eigenbaurechner geklöppelt habe und alles prima funktionierte, habe ich nun ein Druckerproblem.
Sowohl mein alter Canon S500 (8 Jahre alt) als auch der neue Canon MP550 weigern sich am Pc zu drucken.
Treiber und Alles was dazu gehört wurden installiert, Drucker werden erkannt (Drucker bereit/online), aber nach Druckauftrag meldet der PC "Drucker antwortet nicht".
Beim alten S500 dachte ich es wäre die Elektronik oder so aufgrund des Alters, deshalb auch der Neue Drucker. Kopieren (Multifunktionsgerät) klappt ohne PC einwandfrei, was bedeutet das Gerät funktioniert.
Mittlerweile habe ich auch mal das USB Kabel ausgetauscht, allerdings ohne Wirkung.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf Eure Hilfe, denn ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Gibt es vielleicht noch was einzustellen, das ich übersehen habe und was hat es mit dem "Virtual USB Druckerport" auf sich?

Warte gespannt auf Antworten,
Gruß Michael


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2010)

Sind denn die Treiber für Board auch aktuell, windows bereits geupdatet? Sind die Treiber denn überhaupt für das Windows gedacht? 8 Jahre is verdammt alt, da gibt es sogar Drucker in dem Alter, die noch nicht mal bei win XP laufen würden


----------



## zwilling72 (9. Mai 2010)

Rechner wurde im Februar 2010 zusammengebaut, Canon MP550 wurde diese Woche gekauft und  Treiber sind aktuell.


----------



## zwilling72 (9. Mai 2010)

Betriebssystem ist übrigens Windows XP.


----------



## utacat (9. Mai 2010)

Schau mal in diesen "virtuellen Druckerport" in die Druckereinstellungen. 
Dort müssten sich deine parallelen Drucker mit installierter Software ansprechen lassen. 
Dann diesen Port als Druckeranschluss wählen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## zwilling72 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe schon alle Anschlüsse ausgewählt, aber nix passiert. Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos. Installation und drucken auf dem Laptop unseres Jüngsten funzte problemlos. Ich habe schon USB Probleme am PC in Verdacht, obwohl das Mainboard neu ist und alle USB Ports ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Wer hat noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2010)

Firewall oder Virenscanner sind vlt. schuld, aber eher unwahrscheinlich... 

Ist der Drucker denn in der Systemsteuerung, also bei Start/Einstellungen/Drucker oder so mal schauen, als Standardrucker aktiv? Kommt denn unten rechts so ein Druckersymbol, das du doppelklicken und dort nachsehen kannst?


----------



## utacat (13. Mai 2010)

Hab hier mal was gefunden. Wahrscheinlich benötigst du einen Switch oder einen via USB und den ältern paralell mit einem speziellen Kabel.

Zwei Drucker ansteuern - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe

Gruß utacat


----------



## iRaptor (13. Mai 2010)

Wieso denn zwei Drucker? Er hat sich doch einen neuen gekauft und steuert diesen per USB an.


----------



## utacat (13. Mai 2010)

Stimmt hab ich glatt überlesen.

@Zwilling

Angaben zu übriger Hardware und OS wären ganz hilfreich. Vielleicht ist im Bios USB nicht aktiviert.

Gruß utacat


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich mal wieder.

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
Windows XP
Canon Pixma MP550

Alle USB Ports sind im Bios aktiviert und funktionieren auch, z.B. mit meiner Digitalkamera oder mit USB Sticks.
Drucker ist auch als Standard Drucker angemeldet aber Druckaufträge kommen anscheinend nicht an.
Windows XP dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, oder?
Installation auf einem Samsung Laptop mit Windows 7 lief wie geschmiert und drucken ging auch sofort.
USB Kabel (1,8 m) ist neu.

Was also tun???


----------



## utacat (17. Mai 2010)

Win 7 erkennt automatisch angeschlossene Geräte und installiert passende(Standard) Treiber.

Hab mal was gegoogelt. Weiter unten ist eine Hilfe für Drucker hinzufügen.
Windows: Drucken - Ecdlwiki

Ich hoffe du hast XP Sp3.

Gruß utacat

P.S. Entferne mal deinen Drucker beende Window und starte mal neu mit eingeschaltetem Drucker.( Start/Einstellungen -Ordner Drucker und Faxgeräte)


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Mai 2010)

Ja, SP3 ist drauf.


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Mai 2010)

Habe alles gemacht wie beschrieben (hatte diese Variante auch schon mal vorher ausprobiert) aber ohne Erfolg.
Drucker antwortet nicht, Status kann nicht angezeigt werden, Tintenstand wird nicht angezeigt,....


----------



## utacat (17. Mai 2010)

Auch schon andere USB Ports ausprobiert?

Dann bleibt nur die Serviceseite.
Herstellerinformationen

Gruß utacat


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Mai 2010)

Schon alle USB Ports ausprobiert, bin echt genervt und ratlos aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Ratschläge und Hilfe...


----------



## utacat (17. Mai 2010)

Hab noch mal was gefunden:

-Start/Systemsteuerung/Neuer Drucker
-"Willkommen", "weiter"
-Lokaler Drucker "weiter"
-"folgender Anschluss"
suchen nach USB 001(virtual printer for USB)
-"weiter"
-Deinen Drucker aussuchen "weiter"
-"vorhandenen Treiber beibehalten", "weiter"
-Namen vergeben z.B. Standarddrucker "weiter"
-Druckerfreigeben f. Netzwerk Ja/Nein (eigene Entscheidung) "weiter"
-Testseite drucken "weiter"

Falls alles stimmt und die Testseite gedruckt wird  "Fertigstellen"

Bissel viel, aber noch ein Versuch, da du ja etwas von einem virtuellen Druckerport erwähntest.
Gruß utacat

oder dieses:

Powered by Google Text & Tabellen

Desweiteren verankern sich Druckertreiber und Tools tief in die Registrierung, trotz deinstallieren.
Vielleicht sind von deinem älteren Drucker dort noch Reste und die behindern das Starten des neuen Druckers.
Empfehlen würde ich dir daher, Daten sichern und Win XP neu aufsetzten und den Drucker nach Anleitung installieren in dem du neuen Drucker hinzufügen mit Assistenten ausführst.


----------

